
Tesla says its factory is safer–but it left injuries off the books - mark_edward
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/610889/tesla-says-its-factory-is-saferbut-it-left-injuries-off-the-books/
======
whatever1
It's fine. They also regularly blame the drivers for their manslaughtering
"autopilot" software.

Our high tech community does not have time for whining. We need to move
forward at any cost.

